# good old softy



## midnightbluemamma (Sep 24, 2006)

what is a good homeremidy if you will for getting a dogs coat silky soft?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Fish oil. This is a great suppliment, and really improves coat quality! Solid Gold Seameal is also great. Aveeno shampoo, although for humans works great when diluted.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Fish oil, Vitamin E, and raw eggs.


----------

